# John Deere Gator 850i



## clayslandscape (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a John Deere Gator 850i and I am looking for a salt spreader for the back and possibly a blade for the front. Do any of you have any suggestions?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

There are a couple of factors to look at, do you get a lot of snow where you are? seems like 15 or so inches a year from my research, so it does not look like there is a need for a super heavy duty V plow unless you are going to do a lot of commercial work with it. Boss, Fisher and Curtis make very nice plows your local ATV or John Deere dealer could also help you find cheaper options like a KFI plow or a quad boss plow for example depending on what they carry. For a small easy to use salt spreader depending on how much you need to spread per storm a snow ex makes a few small plug and play spreaders, and larger ones can be fitted as well. Tractor supply also sells cheap fertilizer spreaders that you could even tow behind the UTV.


----------



## clayslandscape (Jan 27, 2012)

ScubaSteve728 said:


> There are a couple of factors to look at, do you get a lot of snow where you are? seems like 15 or so inches a year from my research, so it does not look like there is a need for a super heavy duty V plow unless you are going to do a lot of commercial work with it. Boss, Fisher and Curtis make very nice plows your local ATV or John Deere dealer could also help you find cheaper options like a KFI plow or a quad boss plow for example depending on what they carry. For a small easy to use salt spreader depending on how much you need to spread per storm a snow ex makes a few small plug and play spreaders, and larger ones can be fitted as well. Tractor supply also sells cheap fertilizer spreaders that you could even tow behind the UTV.


That is about right. I have a 100hp tractor I have for my big commercial jobs but want someone that I could run up the street in quickly and salt a lot or plow a residential drive real quick.


----------

